# Extra! Extra! Poppy, Pebbles, and Bruno Bonding Blog!



## Spring (Aug 9, 2007)

[align=left]I am an obedient bunny slave to two very beautiful girls and one very handsome big boy. I am currently attempting to bond them so that they can live peacefully in a trio, so I made a blog to post any updates and news about the bonding... So here we go![/align]


[align=left]Poppy is a near 3 and a half year old spayed holland lop cross. She is a very sweet, sensitive girl, and is the shyest out of my three. She enjoys sitting in her cardboard box and watching her neighbour, Pebbles. She loves to cuddle when she's in the mood for it, but would much rather crawl all over you and sniff every square inch of you. She loves food, but rather eat with no people in the room. She is very curious with other rabbits, although can sometimes be a bit timid. She will only become upset if somebun provokes her by batting or nipping, or refuses to groom her.

Pebbles is a spayed lionhead cross who is just over a year and a half. She is quite 'Out there' and will come grunting and charging over to the side of her cage to say hello and melt down for pets. She can sometimes be aggressive, especially if there's food involved. She is a very sweet girl though and probably has to be the cuddliest of my three, she is almost always wanting to be cuddled (that is, if there's no food around). She is very bold, and if she doesn't like something, she will darn well let you know! She is not overly aggressive with other rabbits, although likes to nip, which escalates into more nipping from the other bunny.[/align]

[align=left]Bruno: is a neutered 8 month old French lop. He is a very big boy, but for the most part a gentle giant. He does, however have a very short temper and can become quite nippy and bossy (although hopefully the hormones are to blame for that). He was recently neutered, so I'm waiting on him to fully heal and for his hormones to calm down. He is very cuddly and loves to give kisses, although I get the feeling he's more of a Rabbit rabbit than a People rabbit. He has just recently been moved to the rabbit room and is taking it very well, and already seems to enjoy the girls' company!
[/align]


----------



## Spring (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's a little more information.

The girls were spayed on May 16[suP]th. [/suP]I started introductions about a month after. Before their spays, they had been living less than a foot apart for quite some time. Bonding started out well with tub bonding. I would put the two in the tub together for 10 minutes or so. This didn't seem to work, because both were stalk still and not wanting to move too much. I moved bonding into the foyer area, and have been doing little bonding sessions a couple of times a week (give or take depending if I think to do them) since June (I think?). They are now at the point where I can leave them together for most of the day without worrying about little 'nip fits'.

Previously, it was just the two girls in the rabbit room and Bruno was in the t.v. room waiting to be neutered. A little over a week past since Bruno's neuter (Which was July 27[suP]th[/suP]) so I felt he was prepared to move into the rabbit room beside Poppy. 

I'm amazed by how well Bruno is doing. He and Poppy are already sleeping together, only after knowing each other for three days :shock:. Well, if you cound laying side by side with the grid and small coroplast barrier sleeping together, then they are . He just loves Poppy's company and will eagerly go stand by her cage. Poppy has no complaints though, she is very very happy and curious about Bruno!

Pebbles on the other hand is just getting used to him. She's came up grunting with teeth bared when he came to the side of the cage (but that's pretty normal behaviour from her). She isn't as eager as Poppy to cuddle up to Bruno, but I bet if I work on the two they are going to be fine together. She loves to hang around the front of Bruno's cage, which Bruno is a bit hesitant and unsure how he likes that, but no aggression from the three at all.

[line]

My plan of action..

I havescheduled bonding to start August 23. That gives a tiny bit less than 4 weeks after Bruno's neuter for him to calm down and heal. 

I am going to attempt to have all three out together, and go from there. IF I see an excessive aggression, I'm going to work with the two that are causing the most difficulties before having them out as a trio again. If all seems well on the first meeting, I will continue to do a few trio meetings, then work on Bruno/Poppy and Bruno/Pebbles outings until they are comfortable with each other, then return back to the trio.

More updates when the time comes for bonding! . Feel free to add any comments, suggestions, or concerns .

:group2:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome thread name, I love it! :biggrin2:


We need some pictures in here to, ah, verify your story  (read: I think Pebbles Poppy and Bru are SO CUTE, I demand pics!)

Not too long to go till the bonding time. Are you nervous? Excited? :shock:

Good luck , please keep us all updated.

*Michelle*


----------



## Spring (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you!

I did a bonding session today with Poppy and Bruno.. I know it's a bit early, but I was so eager to see how they would do I decided I'd have them out, but try to keep Bruno off Poppy.

It went SO well. There was no aggressive behaviour what so ever, they sniffed around, then Bruno would try to mount Poppy, but I'd gently distract him with cuddles before he did, then he'd loose interest. They were just getting used to each other and everything. Then Bruno flopped over, and Poppy immediately went and cuddled up to him.

Pictures and videos will be up as soon as they are uploaded!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 13, 2007)

YES!


----------



## Spring (Aug 13, 2007)

Pictures!

Size difference 












Cuddlin'!


















Videos to come as soon as they are uploaded!


----------



## Spring (Aug 13, 2007)

Video!

View My Video


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 13, 2007)

Aww! It looks like it went _really _well!!

Im so happy!

Ive practically been studying yours and Nadia's bonding blogs. haha.

Silvie :hearts:


----------



## Haley (Aug 13, 2007)

aww I love this one:






They look likea match made in bunny heaven :bunnyangel:


----------



## Spring (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I just started out with Poppy because I know she doesn't mind mounting and is very mellow to test to see how Bruno was and how hormonal he was. He was very gentle with her.

I'm going to have a few more bonding sessions in acouple dayswith Poppy and Bruno just to make sure they can tolerate each other and to see if Bruno's mounting has gone down. I'm very pleased with how well he acted, the perfect gentleman!

After I know I can trust Bruno that he won't irritate or mount Poppy too much, then I'm going to have a single session with Pebbles, see how that goes and then have the trio out. That'll probably be in 2-3 weeks, but I have such low patience, probably will be sooner. 

I can confidently say that If a trio doesn't work out, Poppy and Pebbles will be able to bond, and Bruno and Poppy I'm 99% will be able to bond. Then Pebbles just needs a boyfriend or Bruno needs a girl friend() But I'm shooting for a trio. After I've seen how well and how much they love the company, I will never have a single rabbit if I can help it!

I think how I did with having the two being able to stand each other, but not close before I add in another one so that any bonds don't break is a good thing to do if you have 2 single rabbits and wanting a trio.. I might have to rework with Poppy and Pebbles again once there's a new boy in the mix, but at least the time before when it was just the two of it laid a solid foundation.

I'm just going from how the first trio session goes, then if I can spot any tensions between two, I'll work with them slowly, then have a trio out again.. I'm pretty confident this'll work!


----------



## Spring (Aug 14, 2007)

Videos as promised .

View My Video

Please ignore me, I wasn't going to put this up, but since it was so cute, I am . 

View My Video


----------



## cheryl (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh...you have a new boy!,he's gorgeous...i'm so excited for you and i reallyhope the bonding goes well 

cheryl


----------



## Spring (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks! He is a doll, that's for sure! 

I was planning on waiting to bond until next Friday maybe, but I couldn't wait, so I tried a session today.

I set up with hall upstairs (neutral territory) with lots of things to sniff, explore, chin. This was my strategy for at least the first bonding, so the bunnies would be more interested in the surroundings than each other. I had a wooden mini shelf, wicker baskets, laundry basket, some towels, and a cardboard shoe box all placed in the hall. I put all three in at the same time, and watched.

I also used the same method when I was bonding Poppy and Pebbles, LOTS of pets and cuddles to each, especially if they were starting to get a bit unsure of each other. At least for the first couple sessions, I'll continue to stop anything that might form into something aggressive with positive things like treats and cuddles. I made sure to stick close by to Bruno because if trouble would start, it would be from him without a doubt.

They got along very well for the first session, most of the small issues came from Bruno who would start nipping at their backs ready to mount, but I'd give him a cuddle when I saw that behaviour, and then let them continue on. 

There was a minor incident between Poppy and Pebbles with a tiny fight started by Poppy, but other than that they seemed to get along very well!

So my strategy going into trio bonding at the very beginningmoment..


Neutral environment with lots of distractions and new things to explore 
Stopping negativebehaviour that has a chance of turning into something aggressive, at least for the first few sessions until I can get a feel for how they are. Then after they have stopped, reinforce all good behaviour with treats and cuddles. Once I get a feel for why they do the certain behaviour that may turn aggressive, I can either stop it, or let them be to sort out if it's a dominance issue.
Pictures to come later


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2007)

Trio size comparison 






Poppy and Bruno chilling on the purple blanket






Checking each other out






Bruno meeting Pebbles


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 19, 2007)

YEEEeeeeeeeS! Things look like they're going so well! (I'm not sure how I missed this thread for so long....). I'm so glad you started a trio bonding blog, this is great. 

Youre guys look like they will be together in no time - no real agression, and all three checking each other out. 

I LOVE your videos, I have to say my favorite is the last one you posted with your mom in it and Brunos face up in the camera. LOL, you were right - that is a really cute video. 

Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 19, 2007)

I am glad it going well I know how bad you want this trio.


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2007)

I have done three trio bonding sessionsso far, and I am still getting over the nervousness, but I am starting to chill a bit .

I did two today.. the first one got interrupted by a very rude and immature brother(MAJOR :grumpy.

I tried again later that evening and instead of in the hall, I set it up in my room. Bruno was chasing quite a bit,andnormally I would just let him be until the bunny being chased got upset or seemed stressed, then I would just plunk myself in between the two, give Bruno a nose rub, and he would go off hopping to the next girl to mount her head. I stopped him of course, I could just see 'Little Bru' getting hurt in the process.

I am thinking he is still quite hormonal, so I am going to give it a day or two, see if he is any better, if he is still so focused on mounting that is not so much dominance related, but hormonal, then I will give him a few more days. 

Still no real aggression, although there have been a few tussles between the girls that only lasted a few seconds and only a few nips.

I am going to be optimistic and think they might be bondedby Halloween.. but we will see .


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds like it's going well!:thumbup

I'll keep my fingers crossed they are bonded by Halloween, because then we can have trio Halloween pictures!:biggrin2:


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2007)

I was going to wait until tomorrow or Thursday, but I had a feeling I should try, and I did!

It started with everyone exploring the new set up (I changed it around again, put the things that were there before in different places, etc.). Bruno then started his humpathon and chasing, but I didn't intervene unless I had to, which worked. They went on exploring with the occasional Bruno face humping. I let it go for an hour.. the first half hour was all of Bruno humping and chasing pretty much. 

Then Poppy started mounting Bruno, which he took like a champ and just laid down until Poppy finished. Ok, I'll let the pictures tell the rest .






The girls trying to stay clear from Bruno Aka Sir Humpalot






Bruno waits for the Ladies..






Here she comes!






Poppy Loooveees Bruno.. :shock:






Here comes Pebbles wanting some Boo love..











Kissies











Bruno and Pebbles cuddling

_Until......_

Someone gets J-E-A-L-O-U-S! (Poppy hopped in between, nipped Pebbles bum for her to move, then laid next to Bruno hehe)
















Everyone flopped over after...
















Aaaand.. Some posed pictures... hehe Bruno laid down, I got Pebbles, then she snuggled up to Bruno, then got Poppy and she snuggled up to Pebbles.. ONE BIG HAPPPY FAMILY!

Size difference






Some cute trio pics
















"We don't want to cuddle anymore mommy!"






Phew.. I think that's it! Don't worry, videos still to come!

:heart::heart::heart::group2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2007)

That was more than good! That looks awesome!


----------



## Crystalballl (Aug 22, 2007)

Those pictures are just way too cute!!! That's so awesome!

Crystal


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 22, 2007)

Your babies are *[shadow=violet]STUNNING[/shadow]*.

I NEED Bruno, I love the name it suits him to a T.

Note to sell Bunny Nap Bruno ASAP.

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats soooo sweet! Love the vid

*~Hannah,Bracken&Warren~*


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 22, 2007)

I just wanted to let you know that I AM SO JEALOUS! Your bonding is going way better than mine. Darn Misty and her evil ways.

LOL

Your trio look SO great together!!

______________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 22, 2007)

This is so awesome Leanne! Great job!:highfive:

Bruno is quite big, at least he looks it in the pics:inlove:. They're all so darn adorable.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 22, 2007)

I have to say I wonder if it is partly that none of them are bonded....No one belongs to anyone yet.


----------



## Spring (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks!

Bruno is my big baby (For the most part, he can be the biggest brat sometimes! ). Yup! He's quite the big boy, and should mature to around 11-12lbs. I think he's the absolute perfect addition for a trio.. he's loving and very gentle with other bunnies. 

I think as well that having three singles is easier than having a pair and a single. Poppy and Pebbles were bonded to the point I could leave them together for most of the day without worrying about having any issues with them, but they weren't close. 

I'm going to take everyone to get weighed, especially Poppy because she seems quite thin. I will hopefully do a car ride bonding with the three in my old pet store cage. I'm not sure when that'll be, I have to phone a few vets offices to see if I can take them down when they aren't busy to get weighed.

I'll do another bonding today, so more to come!


----------



## Spring (Aug 25, 2007)

Things have been going well the last few days with the exception of today. They were able to play nicely for a few hours at a time, and the spray bottle didn't even make an appearance! Lots of cuddling and grooming from Bruno to the girls and Pebbles to Bruno. Also lots of flops, binkies, bunny 500's and cuddling from everybody. Poppy even did a few giddy binkies (she hardly does them :shock. I was astonished with how well they were behaving! I almost felt a few more sessions and they would be good to go! Even Bruno was cutting down on his mounting.

We had a minor set back today. A small tussle turned into a fur flying, tumbling, growling fight between Poppy and Pebbles. They didn't react to the spray bottle, so I used my hands to separate them. They quit immediately, but I'll be sure to have something quick on hand to separate them so I don't get torn up. Truthfully, I'd rather get bit and scratched up then them.

I checked over both girls very very well and couldn't find anything, so I think it looked worse than it was. It's so hard looking for any bites or scratches, but I blew and looked through the coat and didn't find anything on either, so I'll check again tomorrow and see if I find anything else. Hopefully they just pulled fur.

I guess I'm pretty lucky considering that's my onlybump in the tro bonding road! I'm going to carry the girls in the laundry basket around the house so that they learn to be in a small space and not attack each other. Lots of side by side cuddling too, then I'll try another trio bonding in a couple of days.

Here are some pictures!






















*Not sure why Bruno's fur has a yellow tinge, hmm. Must be because I didn't use the flash or something?

:duel


----------



## Spring (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi!

I did a bonding session today. All went well for the most part. I just went around cuddling each bunny, and they didn't seem to have a problem.

The girls are the biggest issues, and are still having minor problems which I think are jealousy related. Poppy will attack if Pebbles gets too close to me or Bruno. Pebbles wants to make nice, and was grooming Poppy and Poppy turned around and nipped her. I'm not totally sure what Pops' problem is, usually she is pretty good. I was cuddling Pebbles, and Poppy came over and bit me really hard on my shoulder.

So I walked around with them in the laundry basket and put it on top of the drier as it was finishing. They didn't seem too bothered by it. They are currently together on the desk in the laundry basket while I am on the computer looking confused. I'll keep them together for another 15 minutes then put this back. I'm hoping this will help with some of their problems.

Silly girls.


----------



## Spring (Aug 27, 2007)

Bonding didn't go well at all tonight.

I put everyone down and Pebbles started grooming, so I thought ok great! Pebbles moved and ran past Poppy, and then Poppy lunged. This caught Pebbles off guard, so Pebbles bit Poppy, then that turned into a minor fight that I broke up. A few seconds later Poppy went up to Bruno and bit him, and that started a fight with Poppy and Bruno. This was an all out rolling around fight that I had to pull Poppy off Bruno. I was going to put everyone together for some forced grooming, but Bruno had enough. He was attacking my hands while I was trying to keep him away from Poppy until he calmed down and was absolutely going nuts. So I scooted him in the carrier and put the girls in the laundry basket.

Definitely not good .

My floor was covered with fur. I have no clue why they started going nuts with each other. I checked everyone for wounds and it seems they all only pulled out fur.

:sigh:

I don't know where to go now. I'll probably do another session in another area in a couple days, but I really am not sure where to go next.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Leanne, I'm so sorry this happened. This also happened to me, but you were closer to neutral than me. I was getting ready to go there as they along so well in the pen. It fell apart in one night:shock:. I was so sad. I have had a date. One. I want to do the laundry basket thing you do, small space, I think they'd really respond to it.

I hope you and them have better bonding sessions, sheesh, come kids, can't we all get along?


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey there - just catching up now. Sorry to hear your guys have sorta taken a step backward. I think maybe changing up the location of where you are bonding them - find a new neutral area if possible. Also maybe try them 2 at a time instead of all three until things start to calm down a bit. Don't be discouraged - things are going well for you, but maybe take a break for a week or two and start again slowly.


----------



## Spring (Oct 16, 2007)

I have decided to continue with trio bonding after our minor set back in late August.

I have a new plan though. I am planning on doing half hour - hour laundry basket sessions with only two at a time. I put them in a laundry basket on the desk, and they seem to react quite well to it (huddling together, sticking head underneath each other). Depending on how it goes, I'll probably do this for the next two weeks. Having Poppy andBruno on Mondays, Poppy and Pebbles on Tuesday, Pebbles and Bruno on Wednesdays, Break Thursdays, Poppy and Bruno Fridays, Poppy Pebbles Saturdays and Pebbles Bruno Sundays. Should work quite well!

I am also going to start changing litter boxes and blankets with everyone. I can't really switch cages unless it's with Poppy and Pebbles because Bruno needs a roof over his cage, or he pops over.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 16, 2007)

We need more pictures of these three Beauties. PLEASE. (especially Bruno)

Susan:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2007)

Aww Leanne,i really hope you can get these stubborn bunnies bonded,i would really love seeing them together.

I really love your Bruno,he's such a good looking boy :inlove:

Oh and i agree with Susan to 

cheryl


----------



## Spring (Oct 17, 2007)

Basket bonding is actually going quite well. I had Poppy and Pebbles together yesterday, and that went well. I started with the basket bonding and I had no problems with that at all. They tolerate each other, but I don't think they click. Then after, I had them on my bed and they did very well too! 

I had Bruno and Pebbles out this afternoon, and they really hit it off! A bit nervous at the beginning (including myself) but Pebbles soon started grooming Bruno, and they were cuddled with each other's bums by the end!  I'd love to have Bruno on the bed, but he enjoys peeing on it, which can be a hassle .

My plan has changed a lot from the initial trio bonding.. I might try for two pairs now. I just don't feel comfortable and don't feel that my guys are suited for a trio. I think they would be much happier having only one little friend to share with, so I don't end up with jealousy. The girls both adore Bruno and are very clingy and needy with his cuddling and grooming, and I don't think they will be willing to share. Bruno and Pebbles clicked very easily when I had just the two of them out today, so I will see how that continues, then go from there.

For Poppy, I have not given up on my baby yet! I think she's too clingy and jealous to be happy in a trio, so I think I might see if I can find her a friend once (and hopefully) Pebbles and Bruno bond. I am still thinking about it, but I was maybe wanting to take Poppy for a couple bunny dates and see how she does.. then maybe foster the boy while working on bonding.

Anything could happen pretty much :wiggle


----------



## Spring (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, my original plan got changed a bit. I know have the girls out in the laundry basket quite often, followed by time out on the bed. This is working for them, as Pebbles has even started grooming Poppy now 

I'm going to make an effort to have the girls out in the basket then bed bonding everyday for the next two weeks and go from there. After the basket bonding and the girls getting really comfortable with being close to each other, I am going to try a few things.

I am going to have them out in the closet for a couple days, then if they continue to tolerate each other, then I'll move to my whole room for bonding them again. If I have no problems in my room with them after a week, then I will try my next thing - cage bonding.

I was thinking of taking my old pet store cage and setting it up as a temporaral bonding cage. With towels, hay, veggies and a litterbox. I was planning on keeping them in there for a few hours while I'm at home, and then move the cage where ever I am, so I am constantly monitoring how they do (it's small enough for me to do this, but is still quite roomy). 

If they do well in a cage together, then I'll try the two part pen. I'll have the girls in one side, and Bruno in the other, then if there isn't any jealousy, I will keep increasing the time they are all in the pen. If they can all stand each other (especialyl the girls) with no fighting or aggression, then I'll move onto having car sessions with all three together in the 'bonding cage'

If car bondings work, I will then have them out together in an open space. If after a few hours, they are still good being in an open area together for 2 weeks, I will set up a 3 x 4 cage for them in my room to be in together. Depending on how they react, I'll either move up to keeping them in for more time, or go down by working on the pair that is having the most trouble dealing with each other.

Soo the bonding layout..

*October 28 - Novemer 11 - Basket bonding (P & P) (hour or so a day)*

*November 11 - November 15 - Closet bonding (P & P) time increases with sessions/how well they went)*

*November 15 - November 19 - Bedroom bonding (P & P)(if closet bonding goes well, same applise with closet bonding)*

*November 19 - November25 - Cage bonding (closely monitored and only for a short period of time)*

*Car bonding between all three somewhere around here*

*November25 - December10 - Two part pen with P & P together and B in another part (If continued jealousy or aggression starts, move back to basket bonding with Bruno in the same room while they are in the basket, then try again after a few days)*

*December 10 - December 20 - All three out together in room*

*Another car bonding?*

*December 20- whenever I go back to school - all three in temp. bonding cage.. see how it goes (only in when I am there to supervise, and if it's going super where after a few days, then maybe at night together. If it goes well at night, then I move onto next step...)*

THis is just for me to make sure I have a general plan to keep me on bonding tract, everything will change I'm sure .


----------



## cheryl (Oct 29, 2007)

Leanne,you are doing an awesome job with trying to get those bunnies bonded.

I know how frustrating it can seem to be at times,although i really did not have much trouble with mine,the main one's i had trouble with was Pippi and Jack,they hated each other,ok..Pippi hated Jack...and Jack was just sticking up for himself.But ever since Pippi started having health issues which started in April of this year,Jack and Pippi are now friends :shock:,i didn't even try to bond them,i was surprised because they had been seperated for over two years

But anything can happen Leanne,i just really hope you can bond those three together 

Cheryl


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! Great bonding plan. It will be great to see how this works out! Now I want to see my P & P in the basket!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 29, 2007)

Leanne, you are just too darned organized. I really hope it works for you. 

How would you like to come visit Toronto for a few weeks and help me bond all of mine? LOL. Chris & I are real chickens when it comes to bonding. We have had a couple real Dandy accidents in the past that has cost an arm & a leg at the Emergency Vets.

Looking forward to more pictures especially of *BRUNO*, I really want to Bunny Nap him, hey I have a better idea, when you come to help me bond mine you can bring Bruno for a visit.


----------



## Spring (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks! I figure if I have a plan, I'm more likely to stick to it and not chicken out hehe.

I know what you mean! I just feel like brain washing them and telling them "You will like these two whether you like it or not!" If bonding was that easy, if if if.. . Oh wow! How odd! Bunnies can be so, so silly!

I'm hoping that this works, if not, then I might have to go to plan B - two pairs . Nothing bad can come out of another bunny... :biggrin2:

LOL! No way! I'm so bad with bonding:shock: A little nip and I think everything is doomed and they are going to start killing each other, I am too over protective of my guys I think.. lol! Like an over cautious mommy . I'm just hoping I can cruise through this without any more injuries!

I would definitely put up more pictures, but my backing to my battery charger is missing, so I have a dead battery . I might have to ask Santa for another one for Christmas.. .


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 2, 2007)

I really wish I could bond Spank and Savannah =[ It went well at first, bonding with a car ride from White Rock to Burnaby.

But after a couple days, Spank pushed Savannah right out of the guest bedroom. I guess it smelled like too much of Spank's territory. If only the colored himalyain lop eared Spank and dalmation lionhead Savannah could be a couple =[


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow Leanne, thats a very impressive plan!:thumbupI have to say, I don't know where you get the bravery to bond threebunnies - I'm terrified at the prospect of bonding 2!:shock:

Great job - I can't wait to see pics of your3 gorgeous buns all snuggled together!:heartbeat:


----------



## Spring (Dec 2, 2007)

So I have a great update!

Bruno and Poppy are almost bonded . I had them out together in my room from 12 noon to 2 in the morning. I was going to have them out all night, but Bruno sat in some pee, and tracked pee all over my carpet, so I had to clean it up and put both back. There was absolutely no problems with them, and they were very happy being together .

Today I took a grid away from Poppy/Bruno's wall and let the two sniff each others cages. There was no problems, although Poppy chased Bruno a bit and nipped him when he went inside her box, so she might still be a teeny bit territorial. Bruno didn't care if Poppy was nosing around in his stuff though.

They are now in each others cages, So Bruno is in Poppy's, and Poppy's is in Bruno's. I'm going to switch cages they are in until next Friday, then open the cages up again while I'm supervising in the day, then sleep in the cage at night while it's still open to make sure they don't get feisty with each other. If they can go a few nights with each other, I'll start leaving it open while I'm home, but still close it at night and when I'm away at school. If there's still no problems, then I think it's safe to modify their cages to make it one big pen .

As for Pebbles, I am looking for a friend for her from rescue. I'm hoping once I find her a friend (Which will be very very soon) to move both up in my room to do bonding. I'm hoping once those two are bonded, they'll be free range bunnies up in my room. .


----------

